# 14 ft malibu



## laroo867 (Sep 26, 2010)

i am new to this forum and i recently bought this boat it is a 14 ft malibu made by dixie craft it is a really heavy boat boat i love the set up

just wondering if anyone knew anything about these boats


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

do you have the HIN # ?
does it start w' DYB
DXF
DXE
DXM
MB2
dixie marine, miami, fl.
1984-2001 ??
1997-2005 ??
ring any bells for you ?? -anytide


----------

